

Ask HN: Web IDEs with hosted VMs? - pipu

I have been using Cloud9 for quite some time but problems with disconnecting etc. are increasing in numbers very, very fast during the past month. I have no clue about what&#x27;s behind that.<p>So I&#x27;m looking for a new web IDE.<p>What I need:<p>Preferrably Ubuntu box with not that much power
SFTP and&#x2F;or SSH access to my own server
Doesn&#x27;t have to be online when I&#x27;m not using it
5-15 USD &#x2F; month<p>Codebox.io looks great but signups are disabled for some reason. Other options?
======
cheeaun
How about [https://www.nitrous.io/](https://www.nitrous.io/) ?

------
heliostatic
[https://www.terminal.com](https://www.terminal.com) is also good

------
jordsmi
I tried nitrious.io for a little bit and had an enjoyable experience.

